# NFL Network on demand??



## FramundaCheeze (Jun 9, 2004)

Do Dish and Direct offer the 10 minute recaps of all the games like Comcast on demand?


----------



## jazzyd971fm (Sep 1, 2007)

DirecTv does offer highlights & short cuts from all Sunday Ticket games on channel 1005. You do have to be a subscriber to Sunday Ticket to access


----------

